# Nachwuchsförderung



## Rabbit (4. Mai 2003)

Während einige von euch bei dem genialem Wetter (zumindest hier im Raum Hamburg) sicher auf dem Bike durch Wald und Flur gerockt sind habe ich mich an diesem Wochenende mal wieder der Nachwuchsförderung gewidmet 

Wie es aussieht wird mein Sohn wohl ein Kandidat für das DDD-Forum 

Zu erkennen an folgenden Merkmalen:

Die 'stylische' Rapper-Kleidung (besonderst die Mütze)


----------



## Rabbit (4. Mai 2003)

Sofern kein Shuttleservice verfügbar ist, schiebt der 'echte' Downhiller sein Bike den Berg hinauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (4. Mai 2003)

Bei den stylischen Figuren ist er seinem Papa weit voraus!

Der No-Hand:


----------



## Rabbit (4. Mai 2003)

Der No-Foot:


----------



## Rabbit (4. Mai 2003)

Zu guter letzt:

Warten auf das Startsignal


----------



## Rabbit (4. Mai 2003)

Wenn das so weiter geht wird der Lehrer noch zum Schüler 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Mira (4. Mai 2003)

Downhiller ohne Helm tsts ?


----------



## Rabbit (4. Mai 2003)

Naja, die Protektoren fehlen ja auch, aber mit Stützrädern kann man ja auch nicht umfallen


----------



## Airborne (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Naja, die Protektoren fehlen ja auch, aber mit Stützrädern kann man ja auch nicht umfallen   *



Naja, hier im Forum gibt's ein paar Leute, die würden das trotzdem schaffen 

Jetzt heißt es für deinen Kurzen wohl selbst treten, damit die Grundlagenausdauer auch paßt. Und in ca. 10 jahren isser dann bereit, in die Weltspitze vorzustoßen 

Torsten


----------



## gage_ (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Während einige von euch bei dem genialem Wetter (zumindest hier im Raum Hamburg) sicher auf dem Bike durch Wald und Flur gerockt sind habe ich mich an diesem Wochenende mal wieder der Nachwuchsförderung gewidmet*



Ich hab mich auch der Nachwuchs(ansTageslicht)foerderung gewidmet, und bin am Wochenende hauptsaechlich durch's Elim-Krankenhaus "gerockt" ...

Resultat ist angehaengt


----------



## Buddy (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *
> 
> Ich hab mich auch der Nachwuchs(ansTageslicht)foerderung gewidmet, und bin am Wochenende hauptsaechlich durch's Elim-Krankenhaus "gerockt" ...
> ...



Na dazu HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH !!! Zieht echt niedlich aus  Da merkt man erst wie alt meiner mit seinen 16 Monaten schon ist  

Hast Du denn auch die Nabelschnur durchtrennt ?

Gruß, Buddy

Edit: Rück mal ein paar statistische Daten raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (5. Mai 2003)

Gewicht: 3880g
Laenge ueber alles: 51cm
Geschlecht: weiblich
Einsatzdauer: 10h30m

Die Handhabung von jeglichem medizinischem Geraet habe ich allerdings denen ueberlassen, die etwas davon verstehen .. um genau zu sein, meine Augen waren in dem Moment einfach zu gut hydriert, wer weiss, was ich abgeschnitten haette 

Danke fuer die Glueckwuensche


----------



## Rabbit (5. Mai 2003)

@gageC: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Vaterschaft und alles Gute dem neuen Erdenbürger.
Liebe Grüße auch an die Mutter! Ich hoffe ihr seid alle wohlauf.
Vielleicht wird's ja dann doch noch was mit dem Trailfestival im Harz am Ende des Monats!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Pan (5. Mai 2003)

Glückwunsch zum erfüllten Traum!
Mag das Kind auch lauthals brüllen
Und das Heim mit Lärm erfüllen:
Schöneres Lärmen gibt es kaum!
Denn Kinder sind das höchste Gut auf Erden.
Glückwunsch! Möge Eures glücklich werden!


----------



## AWMole (5. Mai 2003)

@GageC
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir !!!!

@Miro
Wieso Downhiller ohne Helm, der Erlass der UCI gilt doch erst ab heute, oder ?? ;-))))


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. Mai 2003)

Herzliche Glückwünsche dem Elternpaar!!

gageC, das MUSS begossen werden!!  

Herzliche Grüße,

Janus


----------



## gage_ (5. Mai 2003)

Danke ... 

Janus .. begossen wird es sicherlich, zu einem geeigneten Zeitpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (5. Mai 2003)

Glückwunsch Meister!

...was muß das ein verregneter Sommer letztes Jahr gewesen sein..  

Torsten


----------



## Hattrick (5. Mai 2003)

Herzliche Glückwünsche an die ganze family

@GageC: sooo viele Haare ... beim nächsten Besuch nimmst Du den Rasierer mit ? 
Spann uns nicht auf die Folter. Wie heisst sie denn nun oder besser - sollen wir etwa abstimmen   

@PAN: Darauf habe ich auch mal gehört. Bilder von meinem "Nachwuchs" poste ich hier lieber nicht ...


----------



## Bischi (5. Mai 2003)

Hmmm...  ich stimme für "Kami"


----------



## nord-rider (6. Mai 2003)

Meine Frau und ich wünschen dir auch alles Gute zu Vaterschaft, schaut ja echt niedlich aus die kleine, da hast Du dir ja richtig mühe gegeben.
Gewicht: 3880g
Länge über alles: 51cm
das scheint ja echt ein brocken zu sein, meine kleine war grade mal 46 cm groß und hat 2530g auf die Waage gebracht.


----------



## Buddy (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nord-rider _
> *das scheint ja echt ein brocken zu sein, meine kleine war grade mal 46 cm groß und hat 2530g auf die Waage gebracht. *



Meiner kam auf 54 cm und 4300g 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Badehose (6. Mai 2003)

Da kann sich Dein Kleiner ja schon auf ne Menge teures "Altmetall" freuen
Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


----------



## Rabbit (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Badehose _
> *Da kann sich Dein Kleiner ja schon auf ne Menge teures "Altmetall" freuen
> Glückwunsch und alles Gute! *


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Es handelt sich um eine *Kleine* !!!
Aber auch die könnte sich durchaus über das ALtmetal freuen


----------



## RBS (6. Mai 2003)

Auch von mir alles Gute und ein Kompliment an die Eltern. 1a Leistung!

Wenn alles klappt, werde auch ich in gut 2 Monaten im Elim Blut und Wasser schwitzen und Vater eines kleines Mädels werden.

Bei der nächsten Tour musst du unbedingt mit reichlich Details rausrücken.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## spacerider (6. Mai 2003)

Richtige Biker bekommen eben Prachtmädel 
Bei mir war es 1998 - verdammt lang her.
Bei richtiger Erziehung wird es schon bald eine große Hilfe sein! 
Gruss Martin


----------



## spacerider (6. Mai 2003)

Schon mit 1 Jahr im vollgefederten "Sulkie"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spacerider (6. Mai 2003)

Mit der Motivation von hinten sind auch 130 km Touren kein Problem


----------



## gage_ (6. Mai 2003)

Hattrick .. die Kleine heisst, wie Bischi schon richtig vermutet hat *Kami*. 

RBS .. gerne! Eins schonmal vorab: Halt fuer die Geburt einen Haufen ALDI-Energieriegel bereit. Langweilig wird Dir sicher nicht werden ... alles weitere ist zumindest zwei Tage danach immer noch so unglaublich, dass ich's nicht erklaeren kann 

nord-rider, Buddy ... ist in der Tat ein grosses Kind, zumal ihre Mutter nur etwa dreimal so gross ist 

Altmetall wird sicher kein Problem werden, wobei es dann Sinn macht, dass sie gross und stark ist - ich hab schliesslich keine Maedchenraeder 

Und Airborne - Du solltest doch wissen, dass es hier auch mal im Sommer so windig ist, dass man es sich abends mal gerne kuschelig macht 

spacerider 

Ich kann's kaum noch erwarten, bis ich meine kleine Suesse im Anhaenger durch die Gegend wuchten darf


----------



## spacerider (6. Mai 2003)

Jede Art der Fortbewegung wird so spielerisch gelernt.


----------



## Quen (6. Mai 2003)

Hey Greg,

Dir und Deiner kleinen Familie alles Gute!


----------



## Joerky (7. Mai 2003)

@GageC

Mann! Ebenfalls alles Gute!!!

2 Biker

2 Töchter

Und das fast gleichzeitig!!!

Und eine niedlicher als die andere!!!!!

Und Deine hat auch schon so viele Haare!

Voll süß!

Grüße an die Mami unbekannter weise!


----------

